# Everyday Ways to Save Money



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

What are your favorite everyday ways to save money? Does not need to be lawn-related.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Credit card churning. Not for everyone but very lucrative.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

Changing the amazon password so my wife can't login LOL


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Use one phone number for the whole family for grocery and gas rewards.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

1) Resist subscription services as much as possible, and opt for outright payment instead
2) Track Amazon prices on https://camelcamelcamel.com/ especially for non-immediate purchases (set up email notifications)
3) Buy from Amazon Warehouse/Renewed to save big

Just as an example for #3, last year buying through Amazon Warehouse (presumably returns from other shoppers), I bought a golf club bag for $60 that would have retailed for around $200 (still had the tags attached to it). I bought a push golf cart for $136 that retails for $199.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Nothing revolutionary. Make my own coffee. Eat groceries, not take out. Use YouTube to DIY as much as feasible to keep the house and cars up. Prioritize saving by setting up automatic investments. Utilize budgeting software to plan cash flow a few weeks out which informs how much "extra" can be sent to savings. It helps I'm not a 'latest and greatest" type of person. My truck is 10 years old, I have a $250 Android, my mower is a 2008 MTD, etc.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

david_ said:


> Nothing revolutionary. Make my own coffee. Eat groceries, not take out. Use YouTube to DIY as much as feasible to keep the house and cars up. Prioritize saving by setting up automatic investments. Utilize budgeting software to plan cash flow a few weeks out which informs how much "extra" can be sent to savings. It helps I'm not a 'latest and greatest" type of person. My truck is 10 years old, I have a $250 Android, my mower is a 2008 MTD, etc.


With the exception of budgeting software I'm doing most of this as well.


----------



## aarogb (Oct 13, 2020)

Cancel subscriptions. It's amazing how much I don't remember signing up for that's being taken out every month. Took care of that though!


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

Sign up for one of those cash back apps like Rakuten. I started about 4 years ago and my lifetime cash back is over $400.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

aarogb said:


> Cancel subscriptions. It's amazing how much I don't remember signing up for that's being taken out every month. Took care of that though!


No kidding. I was always good about this stuff, setting reminders to make sure I cancel trials on time, but with the kiddos and all of their entertainment I feel like I'm losing control ! Just found out I had Amazon Music for the past 6 months... probably due to my little guy trying to talk to Alexa! I don't mind the extra $4/mo but the reality is that we have SO MUCH REDUNDANCY in product offerings these days its ridiculous!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@corneliani I did the same with my kids. I thought it was all included in my Prime membership but nope. I put an end to that. 
My savings come from cutting the cable other than modem. I tried Sling but didn't like it. Now I just have a Peacock membership and Hulu.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Not getting married again?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Credit card rewards and just a decent credit card. I don't use debit or cash anymore. Have a card that gets good cash back in specific categories. Everything else goes on a card that deposits cash back directly into my IRA


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> Credit card rewards and just a decent credit card. I don't use debit or cash anymore.


^^^THIS^^^

And not dealing with revolving credit. There is so much waste in not paying off balances at the end of the month.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

daniel3507 said:


> Credit card rewards and just a decent credit card. I don't use debit or cash anymore.


Hmmm....I'm not sure if that's necessarily a winning strategy to save money. Studies have shown that people spend more with credit cards than when paying with cash. Credit cards are beneficial because of convenience, but they're probably not the best idea for people who are really tight on money or who lack fiscal discipline.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Phids said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > Credit card rewards and just a decent credit card. I don't use debit or cash anymore.
> ...


You're right. It's not for everyone. You do have to be responsible and make sure you pay your balance in full. I make multiple payments a month rather than waiting on the statement to help keep me in check. It helps me because I always know how much is going out. It has saved me a lot of money though over the years. I especially like my card that will automatically deposit my cash back into my IRA without counting toward my yearly limit. But again, it's not for everyone and does take some responsibility and understanding.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> You do have to be responsible and make sure you pay your balance in full.


Boom!!! This is the key.

I always tell my wife to use the cards for major purchases. You get nothing back from paying with cash. On the other hand, credit card companies know human nature and how easy it is to spend more than you can pay off each month. If you are not paying it off monthly then any reward will be nullified by interest payments.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

LED and fluorescent bulbs throughout the house/turning off lights when not in rooms. 
Turning off TV's when not watching.
Programable thermostats.
Buy groceries and cook as opposed to eating out.
We also buy 1/2 cow once a year for the majority of our beef intake.

Biggest one saying NO to ourselves and the kids to all the wants. Or NO FOR NOW, which sometimes the want goes away completely.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

daniel3507 said:


> You're right. It's not for everyone. You do have to be responsible and make sure you pay your balance in full. I make multiple payments a month rather than waiting on the statement to help keep me in check. It helps me because I always know how much is going out. It has saved me a lot of money though over the years. I especially like my card that will automatically deposit my cash back into my IRA without counting toward my yearly limit. But again, it's not for everyone and does take some responsibility and understanding.


I will say that the credit card rewards are a big money saver in certain circumstances in which charges are "fixed", or which aren't dependent upon impulse purchases. I remember a few years ago when I had to pay out-of-pocket for dental implants that were not covered by insurance, and I thought I had to pay by check. However, the receptionist said I could pay by credit card, so right away I had a savings of perhaps $50 or so.

I think it's more when you go out to a restaurant, or go shopping at a local store, where paying with a credit card can give the sense that your bill will be paid off by the magical money fairy.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Car repairs. 
Fix it yourself or pay a mechanic, but just keep up with your maintenance and hold the car for a decade or more. Paid for car is great for the wallet.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Agree on the cars. Get an OBD reader and find a good video on YouTube showing how to do the work. I also drive my cars until wheels fall off. I'm in search of a new truck but just can't stomach paying current prices when I have a truck that works.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Speaking of fixing cars, if you have a Ford vehicle Forscan is worth downloading. Can read and clear codes plus make some pretty cool and helpful adjustments/mods. it's free and all you need is a laptop and OBD2 to USB cable


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> .... Paid for car is great for the wallet.


Key word is car. Not cars. Car. :bd: :mrgreen:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > .... Paid for car is great for the wallet.
> ...


paid for cars and motorcycles. :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Thejarrod said:
> ...


As long as they are paid for it doesn't matter, right?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> As long as they are paid for it doesn't matter, right?


Seems like insurance premiums would add up. Dunno really. Only ever owned 2 at a time.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > As long as they are paid for it doesn't matter, right?
> ...


kinda, but not really. my main vehicle gets cheaper when I add more bikes. I have 5 motorcycles and it cost me on average $60 a year for each at full coverage.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > As long as they are paid for it doesn't matter, right?
> ...


Certain states (like SC) get you for personal property tax too. (They get you for boats as well) I probably pay more annually in Ins premiums, Taxes, and Registration fees than I do for fuel for my pickup. :bd:


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Cell phone bill! This was so easy you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner. We have Xfinity mobile (verizon) and pay $12/ month for 1 GB shared on 2 lines. Additional GB are only $12 (plus taxes). I think they are up to $15 GB now for new customers. It amazes me that most people still pay Verizon and ATT rates every month. US Mobile is another good one. Keep your phone for 4 years minimum and check out SWAPPA.com for used phones in good shape. I have bought there and been happy.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

falconsfan said:


> ... It amazes me that most people still pay Verizon and ATT rates every month. ...


It depends on your needs and how many lines. The big providers get "cheaper" if you have multiple lines and need lines for for things like smartwatches and tablets, plus heavy data usage like LTE or 5G internet access. Also, when I looked into some MVNO alternatives to Verizon, there was no option to number share with our smartphones. So outgoing calls away from our phones would be from a separate number. Minor glitch, but who wants to tell everyone to store 3+ numbers for you? We're also bundling in some TV streaming services on our mobile so we save a little more there too. Verizon does have a decent rewards program if you remember to browse and select something every month but they did nerf it somewhat when they nixxed Device Dollars. You can still pick out a $5 gift card each month but I really welcomed those DD when it came time to upgrade devices, which we only do every 4-6 years or so based on historical precedent!

We're at 4 lines, plus 2 watch lines, and growing as our kids enter their teens. On the opposite side of this, if you only have 2 lines and minimal data needs, heck yeah there's a LOT cheaper options out there!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> We're at 4 lines, plus 2 watch lines, and growing as our kids enter their teens. On the opposite side of this, if you only have 2 lines and minimal data needs, heck yeah there's a LOT cheaper options out there!


Similar situation here. Got my Dad a cellular Apple Watch and put it on my plan. But yeah, any subscriptions should be reviewed regularly. I killed my Consumer Reports subscription earlier this year, and I only use promo's for newspapers because for whatever reason newpapers are incredibly expensive.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> falconsfan said:
> 
> 
> > ... It amazes me that most people still pay Verizon and ATT rates every month. ...
> ...


Not sure what you mean here. Also if you have a plan on your watches there's room to save right there, yes?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Make your own coffee. 
Pack your own lunches. 
Payoff your CC bills monthly. 
Payoff any darn thing that you are paying interest on ASAP. 
Old school stuff like our parents did.

Also DIY as much as remotely possible. YouTube and forums such as TLF are a God send...but on the other hand also the reason why I splurged on a Spreader Mate but let's save that for another day :lol:

Here is a recent example of something I'm DIY-ing this weekend, root Collar Excavation on 15 trees which are planted too low/overmulched. 
Tree company: $1,000
DIY by renting a 185cfm compressor and an air spade: $290
Automatic money back in your pocket although my wife is arguing that I should leave the trees alone - ha!

During online shopping Google website name followed by "promo code" before checking out...you won't know if any exist unless you try!?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

So quit reading TLF should be on this list then.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> So quit reading TLF should be on this list then.


Completely disagree!

The knowledge sharing here has saved me tremendous amounts of money on fixing up my reel mower for example. I've splurged on equipment that I didn't know even existed until finding this site...but that sprayer saves me time which I use to be with my family which is priceless.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> Similar situation here. Got my Dad a cellular Apple Watch and put it on my plan. But yeah, any subscriptions should be reviewed regularly. I killed my Consumer Reports subscription earlier this year, and I only use promo's for newspapers because for whatever reason newpapers are incredibly expensive.


Yeah, I have lots of teenagers so Verizon has the best bang for the buck in my area. I have 5 lines so I get a decent multi-device discount. I've looked at switching carriers but coverage can be splotchy in this area. The only other company that has good coverage in my area is AT&T but their plans aren't any cheaper. All the other carriers' phones turn into paper weights once you leave the city limits.

Hey! Here's another money saver: If you are a veteran, take advantage of your service. It's really hard to remember to ask but most businesses and restaurants offer at least a 10% discount. Verizon has an excellent military discount from what I've seen. They even carry it over to immediate family members.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> The knowledge sharing here has saved me tremendous amounts of money on fixing up my reel mower for example. I've splurged on equipment that I didn't know even existed until finding this site...but that sprayer saves me time which I use to be with my family which is priceless.


I think what he means is that the more you get involved in a DIY activity, the more costs you can have. I can totally understand this. Sure, you can save money by going DIY, but you also get that "itch" to go further, so you start investing in better products, a better rotary mower, then a reel mower, a greensmower, etc. The costs can start to add up simply because you realize there's so much more out there than you knew before you began.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

falconsfan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > falconsfan said:
> ...


Clarification: Our watches, while technically having a separate cellular number than our smartphones, are linked by the carrier to our smartphone numbers. If you dial my smartphone number, my watch rings too, even if I'm miles away from my phone. Of course, they have full data functionality over cellular as well. When I looked into using an MVNO for our cell service, we would have to setup separate lines for the watches (at full rate) or just forgo any of the cellular functionality.

You can of course run the watches in WiFi only mode, and save even more by buying the non-cellular (WiFi/Bluetooth ONLY) versions. But part of the appeal for the watches is their ability to function independently of our phones. For me, that's all about convenience. I don't have to carry my phone while exercising, mowing, etc. (I frequently stream audio to wireless earbuds via my watch) Quick runs to the corner store, no need to grab the phone. Battery dead on the phone, no problem, still rings through on my watch. Heck, if my doorbell rings, I can answer it from my watch anywhere in the world with cell service. 

My wife likes hers for many of the same reasons, not much room for a phone when she's out walking in leggings and a t-shirt.  And for health reasons, she feels much better knowing she can make a call to me or anyone else (including 911) if she has a problem or is just too tired all of a sudden to get back to the house.

If none of the above appeals to you, then perhaps the best way to save money still stands, just don't buy one! If I had bought the non-cellular connected version of our watches, then I'd just have an expensive remote control for my phone. The $10/mo each watch line costs combined with the multi-line discounts Verizon offers has value for my family and our current situation. If it was just me or just the two of us with only basic phone lines, Verizon wouldn't make much sense in that situation.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Phids said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > The knowledge sharing here has saved me tremendous amounts of money on fixing up my reel mower for example. I've splurged on equipment that I didn't know even existed until finding this site...but that sprayer saves me time which I use to be with my family which is priceless.
> ...


Many of us have our lawns at a level that would be pretty unaffordable if we paid a sports turf service to maintain it. All most of us "have" to do to maintain our own lawns is mow it bi-weekly during the growing season. Or keep a goat. :lol: Anything above that is a luxury.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Point in case: I sprayed 7 products yesterday with my ~$250 backpack sprayer.

Loved every minute of it. But no, I'm not saving money.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Point in case: I sprayed 7 products yesterday with my ~$250 backpack sprayer.
> 
> Loved every minute of it. But no, I'm not saving money.


I used to heat my home in NY almost exclusively with wood.

Chainsaws, Log Splitter, Pickup Truck, Wood Handling Tools, Wood Storage Racks/Shed, The stove itself, associated chimney piping, etc.

I also, loved every minute, especially that warm fire and the hot-rodded saws. But I wasn't kidding myself about saving money. :lol:


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Cut takeaway coffees and pastries , switching off lights around the house.
I am saving every day some cash as i stopped going to the office and work from home.
Less gas and parking expenses, don't need much clothing. I also started to use business intelligence tool which helps me to build a better relations with the existing clients and spend less money on advertisement.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


The taxes on my F450, when new, were close to 4K a year. SC vehicle tax is NO joke. Gives me better discipline to not buy new cars. A few years old, the taxes drop pretty dramatically.


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Phids said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > The knowledge sharing here has saved me tremendous amounts of money on fixing up my reel mower for example. I've splurged on equipment that I didn't know even existed until finding this site...but that sprayer saves me time which I use to be with my family which is priceless.
> ...


Oh, for sure. That said, I shudder to think what the cost would be to have a lawn service maintain my lawn to the same standards. I'm pretty sure it's one of those "if you have to ask". Even DIY, I spend 1000's on my lawn every year. Now, granted, my "lawn" is a bit beyond normal, both my "high input" areas as well as those that I just mow. Once you start figuring in things like 100HP tractors and a batwing mower, you're choices for a lawn service start to turn into a solar farm mowing operation.

Probably be 10-20K a year to have the property mowed. Costs me about 2-3K to do it myself. And another 1-2K for the high input lawn right around the house.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Overtaxed said:


> The taxes on my F450, when new, were close to 4K a year. SC vehicle tax is NO joke.


Wow. Coming from Florida, that is unbelievable.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Overtaxed said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ionicatoms said:
> ...


My youngest vehicles are both 9 years old this year. This would have been a disaster when I lived in NY. A 10 year old vehicle up there has usually returned to the earth already, especially daily-driven pickups and truck-based SUV's. Lot's of 20yo vehicles on the road around here that might show a bit of sun damage, but otherwise perfectly serviceable. Glad to see it too!


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Lot's of 20yo vehicles on the road around here that might show a bit of sun damage, but otherwise perfectly serviceable. Glad to see it too!


Working on it... I've got a 2005 as my daily driver that feels like it can easily go to 2030. I get an itch for a new one every so often, then do the math, and jump back in my trusty Toyota.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

cavince79 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Lot's of 20yo vehicles on the road around here that might show a bit of sun damage, but otherwise perfectly serviceable. Glad to see it too!
> ...


Even at the rate my 11 year old BMW likes to eat parts, still cheaper (and way more fun) than new.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Pffft, youngsters all of you. Still driving my 21 year old car. Was going to sell it, but now it seems like its going up in value every year.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Very useful thread, especially considering current prices.
One tip from me - play word games instead of going to the shopping malls and waste money on some things you don't even need. For the help with those i use word generator https://word-finder.com/9-letter-words/. It boosts my vocabulary too.


----------

